# call centers in Guadalajara



## 009

Hi, I have read in various threads on this forum that people have friends, or they, themselves, worked at some time in call centers here in the Guadalajara area. I have done some searching online and the ads seem to be dominated by 2 places, Teleperformance, and Teletech. While I'm not completely against the idea of trying out either of those places, I have also discovered many sites with people basically saying that they are the 2 worst call centers in the city (especially Teleperformance)

I am hoping that one of you may be able to provide me with a name, or any other details you can regarding work in other call centers in this city for English speakers. Also if anyone has any stories to share about the 2 aforementioned places (good or bad) please feel free to share them with me.

One more thing, I can get an fm3 if the company won't provide it, but the job will have to be in English as my Spanish is not fluent enough yet.

If anyone can help I will be truly grateful


----------



## 009

englishman said:


> it wasnt intentional recruiting. Shame.........guess people dont work here ;-)


lol did your other post get deleted because it was classified as recruiting?

I saw it before it disappeared. I agree that the pay isn't what we are used to, but apparently there are some call centers here that pay around 8,000 or more base pay per month plus bonuses. That's a really good salary for Mexico, especially for a job which is usually near minimum wage in Canada. 

In Mexico it seems much better to try to open up a business, as there are still many small businesses here and the cost of operating one is far less expensive. Sometimes it's nice to have something as a backup plan though, even more so when first moving to a new place and developing an understanding of how things work there.

Guadalajara seems to be in high demand for anything relating to English at the moment so it might be something to look into if you run out of patience for DF. The main obstacle to overcome here, as in most countries, is making contacts with the right people. The nepotism here seems even more prevalent than what we experienced in Canada or England. 

If I find something really good here I`ll let you know, especially if it`s something you can do in DF as well.


----------



## englishman

well, look, i guess it depends on your needs. I never came to mexico expecting to earn the same as i ever did in England. However, frankly, to live in a nice area in D.F with a modest apartment, earning 10,000 a month would never cut it to live adequately.
Im working on improving my income all the time.
I agree, small business is the way to go here as well. With that comes many headaches...having mexicans work for you can be tricky. Ive already had a plethora of disappointments with that...
Good luck !


----------



## Balboa

Salary is dependent on the person. 

"8,000 or more base pay per month plus bonuses. That's a really good salary for Mexico"

How can you justify that as a good salary? Even for Mexico, thats skimming by. How would you survive on that?
What expenses do you factor in that thought?

I ask because I was offered a role in GDL. The salary was more than double that amount, and I was told it was low still. I knew I would be skimming by on the salary (but I wouldnt be going to Mexico to chase a salary....)


----------



## englishman

exactly my point...


----------



## 009

Balboa said:


> Salary is dependent on the person.
> 
> "8,000 or more base pay per month plus bonuses. That's a really good salary for Mexico"
> 
> How can you justify that as a good salary? Even for Mexico, thats skimming by. How would you survive on that?
> What expenses do you factor in that thought?
> 
> I ask because I was offered a role in GDL. The salary was more than double that amount, and I was told it was low still. I knew I would be skimming by on the salary (but I wouldnt be going to Mexico to chase a salary....)



That's just what Mexicans say about the salary, I guess to them it seems good.

Hey, what was the offer you had for double that?


----------



## 009

Oh, and also I'm not here chasing a salary lol. I am married to a Mexican and we have some money but we are looking for a way to keep some money coming in while we open up a business


I dont want to give the wrong impression, I'm not thinking I could survive solo in a good neighborhood on only 8000, but many people in Mexico seem to think it's a good salary


----------



## TundraGreen

009 said:


> I dont want to give the wrong impression, I'm not thinking I could survive solo in a good neighborhood on only 8000, but many people in Mexico seem to think it's a good salary


There seem to be never ending debates on this forum about what it takes to live in Mexico, probably because there is no answer to that question. Or rather, there are lots of answers. The minimum wage is around 50 pesos/day (not hour). This works out to about $1000 pesos a month. Probably only possible to live on, if you live with a lot of others also making money, and maybe in a rural area. Labors, both skilled and unskilled, make $200 to $300 pesos/day. That is about $6000/month. Again, pretty challenging to live on unless you have a way of sharing expenses with family or roommates. Once you get to $10,000/month, it starts to get a little more practical as long as you: don't have a car, don't go out all the time for meals or drinking, and don't travel too much. College educated, entry level technical people can get $15,000 to $20,000 plus insurance benefits. Manager salaries can be three times that much. It goes up from there with Carlos Slim standing on the top of the heap as one of the three richest men in the world.

One useful rule of thumb for converting salaries is that the monthly salary in pesos is equal to the annual salary in dollars. It works because there are 12 pesos to the dollar more or less, and 12 months in a year.


----------



## 009

TundraGreen said:


> There seem to be never ending debates on this forum about what it takes to live in Mexico, probably because there is no answer to that question. Or rather, there are lots of answers. The minimum wage is around 50 pesos/day (not hour). This works out to about $1000 pesos a month. Probably only possible to live on, if you live with a lot of others also making money, and maybe in a rural area. Labors, both skilled and unskilled, make $200 to $300 pesos/day. That is about $6000/month. Again, pretty challenging to live on unless you have a way of sharing expenses with family or roommates. Once you get to $10,000/month, it starts to get a little more practical as long as you: don't have a car, don't go out all the time for meals or drinking, and don't travel too much. College educated, entry level technical people can get $15,000 to $20,000 plus insurance benefits. Manager salaries can be three times that much. It goes up from there with Carlos Slim standing on the top of the heap as one of the three richest men in the world.
> 
> One useful rule of thumb for converting salaries is that the monthly salary in pesos is equal to the annual salary in dollars. It works because there are 12 pesos to the dollar more or less, and 12 months in a year.



I guess it also comes down to how well you know the country and who you know. The guys saying it's not possible to live on 8000, or even 10 000 must be paying the tourist prices for everything. Being with Mexicans all the time has its advantages; everything seems very inexpensive here except for luxury goods, laptop prices are a joke


----------



## rubiocesar83

Hi:

I just started working in Teleperformance Guadalajara, is a great place to work.

I am originally from here but lived 15 years in the USA (2 in L.A, 12 in Wisconsin and almost 1 in New Mexico) I agree that the pay isn't the grates here staring at 8100 pesos a month for full time (48 hours) but life is cheaper here.

You can easily live with that salary if you already own a home, and homes are cheaper here than in the USA.

Also the weather is nicer, for example today is 77F here while is 32F in Wisconsin, ouch!

At Teleperformance you can get 20% bonus if you do your job right and the percentage increases as you stay at the company longer, also at 6 months of working there you get 10% increase plus you start receiving "miles" that is money, again at the beginning only 400 miles-pesos.

At Teletech you start at 9000 a month but I heard from people that were working there and now are at TP that is very difficult to earn bonus pay there plus there are a lot of "cholos" (ex-gang members from the US).

Maybe is because at TT they only check the criminal background in Mexico while TP check in both countries....

At TP you will only see students and good people.

Regarding the salary is like 10,000 dollars a year if you can get all the bonus every month, maybe in the USA they pay like 10 dollars an hour (my wife worked as a tech support agent in WI and thats waht she was making) so the salary is double there but also the expenses...in the end is the same if you know where to live and where to shop cheaper in Guadalajara...

Regards,
CR.


----------



## rubiocesar83

I forgot....

Also at TP you can make extra money just by adding services to current Comcast costumers for example, $3.50 dollars per sale...some people make more than a sale per month so that increases their salary about $100 dollars per month.

AFAIK at TT you will be working for Bank of America or T-Mobile so no commissions per sales there...just so you know.

Thanks,
CR.


----------



## alisonsmith

I am from TeleTech and i must say, it's a good company as well.


----------



## Hikari

Well, I wanted to share my input here. I am Mexican living in Mexico, working in a call center, moving to Guadalajara... and have been to the UK, France and the US. 

1.- Firstly, In regards to the guy having bad experience with their Mexican employees:

My advice to employers hiring people in Mexico: get people of culture: readers, travelers, college students. Forget about their degree or experience, go for their good personality!

I believe that, Mexican, are used to be exploited, and we grow with the culture of getting the most we can out of the oppressor. This idea is embedded in our psyche and hard to overcome even if your employer treats you right, there is a little voice inside you saying something is just not right. We are not used to treat our employers with respect because we don't get a lot of respect back either. Additionally, and the lower classes are also educated with the idea of [excised]. I know that sounds terrible but trust me, a lot of Mexicans live off that ideal, but again, it is mostly tied to the lower class people (as classist and arrogant as it may sound). Again, I'd advice to hire people of good culture and personality, pay them decently, see for their needs too; and you will be quite happy with your employees. Even a low level job in Mexico can be good if you aren't overworked and your schedule is flexible.

2.- Anyway, on the salary thing, for an average Mexican, specially an student or somebody who doesn't have to maintain a family, 8000 pesos is just fine. Sure you cant have nice vacations or to visit the beach every weekend, and you may have not be able to afford an iPhone5, but you can get an iPhone4... but you still have a decent phone and can visit the beach once a month. That is just a general, rough idea on what it is to have an 8000 salary in Mexico. That amount is not actually good but so many companies underpay and exploit the Mexicans, that believe me, those of us who've been around a little while know how to appreciate a job that pays just fine and treats you decently. If more companies did that, I believe the country would be way better and the employees would be more professional and reliable.

Best regards!


----------



## ess1734

*American here, just worked in Mexico for a couple years*

I find it odd that for years now every post I've read about a person wanting to work in Mexico has at least one snarky reply. But anyway..........here's whats up.



Working in Mexico is like working in the USA. Different areas of the country will have vastly different salaries and costs of living. The minimum wage has been over 50 pesos a day for many years back. Possibly the reference to 50 pesos a day is for a part time shift (3-4 hours). Half day. Like someone that would work a fruit stand mornings only or something. I lived in a small small town and still made 120 a day (8-9hrs) on up to 150 depending on what job I was working. And that's me as an illegal immigrant with no papers or intentions of getting them. I actually DID THIS. This isn't just some hearsay from a crabass who wants to shoot down any ideas you might have about going to Mexico to live. I live and worked there happily for over two years before coming back North to make save up some real $$$$. I went into Mexico my initially with about $50, a backpack of clothes and a laptop. Good times. I just got back this past November. 


Starting a business is an excellent idea as stated by others. I myself would be careful who I knock out of business though. 


Just mt two cents. Been reading this site for years. Finally made an account. Glad I could clarify some and still answer nothing about working/living in GDL  hah. I never lived or worked in a big city. Expensive and too "Americanized".


----------



## circle110

["snark"]

I guess I'll be your "snark" and remind everyone that working in Mexico is only like working in the US if you are a Mexican Citizen or have a Residente Permanente visa.

Otherwise, you have to surmount the hurdles of getting permission to work from the Mexican Immigration - or work illegally like ess1734. 

Since it is against the forum rules to discuss illegal activities, most posters here are interested in the issues involved in working legally.

[/"snark"]


----------



## ess1734

Ways to work LEGALLY without all of aforementioned paperwork bs:

Remotely from home and be paid in USD. 

Work inside Mexico and be paid offshore. Did it my first 3 months in Mexico before I found my job locally. I had them pay it into my Costa Rican bank account. Which anyone can open with $10,000 colones ($10USD) and a passport. 

some of us come to Mexico to get away from uptight cultures we were born into and some of us would rather carry that with us through life, in which case, have fun with that. hah


----------



## circle110

ess1734 said:


> some of us come to Mexico to get away from uptight cultures we were born into and some of us would rather carry that with us through life, in which case, have fun with that. hah


And some of us would never dream of taking a job away from a local worker in an impoverished country. 

The only viable and ethical option you offer is the one where a person works online and is paid in USD. That's fine for those who can do that. Or you mentioned starting a business in your previous post. That's good for Mexico too, assuming you "give Ceasar his due".

Or you could do what I did, which is make a good nest egg of money in a short period of time off of those "uptight" but comparably wealthy people NOB (all done very ethically and, of course, legally) and then retire to Mexico and enjoy the culture while bringing in an influx of foreign cash that helps, rather than hinders, the local economy. 

I had, and am continuing to have, fun with that. Hah.


----------



## ess1734

You are partially speaking from a place of ignorance. I took a job that nobody else wanted. Like with most unhelpful snarky posters you also claim to know but know nothing about my fonancial situation. Im still paying rent on a home I dont need down there right now because the family can use the rent. Where I live (away from the gringos) its not easy to keep a home rented. I also pay my lease on my land monthly. Again, land I don't need,but more money I put back in "imporverished country". 




Is it now my turn to make ignorant assumptions about you? Because if so I'll pass. Enjoy your day friend.


----------



## Isla Verde

A gentle reminder to all members of this forum. From #1 of the ExpatForum's rules:

"Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack."

Thanks for your cooperation and continued participation!


----------



## mickisue1

IME in the US, the people who come here from all parts of Latin America are willing to take any job they can, to start. A high school friend, who came over as a child in the first wave of immigrants from Cuba, had two very well educated parents. Her mom was lucky enough to be hired as the Spanish teacher at our Catholic high school. Her dad? He worked for decades as a janitor. Because they wanted to live in the US.

Red tape aside, MOST people who work illegally don't do so as a thumb of the nose against society, but as a way to survive in a place they really want to work.

My daughter did that in Italy, but as soon as she could have a prayer of getting a green card, she applied, and jumped through every hoop to get it.

There is a need, in every country, for people who are willing to work. For anyone who needs to do so illegally, I have sympathy. For those who do so as a poliltical statement? Not so much.

I found the comments from the Mexican national, about the learned belief that employers will get all they can from you to be interesting. Interesting because, really, it's true, and most Americans are only just beginning to understand that.

The downside to acting on that knowledge, though, is that you may lose your job.


----------



## thinkering

circle110 said:


> And some of us would never dream of taking a job away from a local worker in an impoverished country.


Agreed. Competing with local labor would be plain selfish. A good job for many Mexican families makes the difference between a life of poverty or comfort for their kids. There are no student loans in Mexico to my knowledge and working without authorization can cause more hurt and pain than often thought.


----------



## Isla Verde

thinkering said:


> . . . working without authorization can cause more hurt and pain than often thought.


And could result in the illegal worker being deported!


----------



## Guategringo

mickisue1 said:


> IME in the US, the people who come here from all parts of Latin America are willing to take any job they can, to start. A high school friend, who came over as a child in the first wave of immigrants from Cuba, had two very well educated parents. Her mom was lucky enough to be hired as the Spanish teacher at our Catholic high school. Her dad? He worked for decades as a janitor. Because they wanted to live in the US.
> 
> Red tape aside, MOST people who work illegally don't do so as a thumb of the nose against society, but as a way to survive in a place they really want to work.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mickisue I think using your Cuban friend as an example in this thread is off base. First of all all Cubans back then were legal as soon as they were processed, today if they are caught on dry land they stay, in the water they are returned to Cuba. However, the Cubans have had such an easily life as immigrants compared to many other people from Latin America. The Hondurans and Salvadorans who were allowed in via TPS or temporarily asylum due to natural disasters, civil wars and gangs have had it much tougher. Cubans have had their hands held and walked along. South Florida and for that matter much of Florida is run by Cubana today. Ever been to Hialeah, Florida or calle 8 in Miami? Well, it is like being in downtown Habana. Domino tables in the parks, salsa bands playing, cafe cuban brewing... It is nothing like the millions of migrant workers picking tomatoes in the fields of California and sending the money home to support their families because they were not allowed to legally enter the country like Cubans were and still are today.
> 
> As far as the OP wanting to work illegally, that is his choice. He knows the consequences if he is caught. Maybe the shame should be put on the employer that hires him for not hiring a Mexican or maybe the emploer knows in his heart that the illegal employee will produce better.


----------



## ess1734

Isla Verde said:


> And could result in the illegal worker being deported!


This is the same line of thought that continues to lead to millions and millions of dollars in crops rotting in fields in the US as the mostly Mexican immigrants run from areas with new "immigration reform" to avoid prosecution and deportation. But hey, better to let the crops rot than to pay an ILLEGAL WORKER. Sheesh. Im glad my generation is more forward thinking.


----------



## thinkering

Now this almost belongs in the USA forum . Perhaps not so much of a generation issue as opposed to a political one and an outdated immigration system. Immigration systems should facilitate legal status for in demand workers that a local labor market can't provide. Immigration reform is the solution to keeping up with changing labor market requirements, not illegal status and breaking the law. I do believe the USA has a temporary foreign worker program as well, and letting crops go to waste seems like an employer related deficiency. But, getting off topic here...


----------



## Longford

ess1734 said:


> .. some of us come to Mexico to get away from uptight cultures we were born into and some of us would rather carry that with us through life, in which case, have fun with that. hah


Here's my thought: Some of the expats are running away from something in their life ... and find their way to Mexico. Mental illness, laclk of finances sufficient to support themselves in the USA or Canada, on the run from the law ... and 'independent souls' looking to get lost someplace new. Oh, and there's that group chasing love ... that they're not capable of finding 'back home.' But, yes, there's that 'other' group ... who do it because they can and there's nothing wrong with them! (imagine that!).


----------



## ess1734

thinkering said:


> Now this almost belongs in the USA forum . Perhaps not so much of a generation issue as opposed to a political one and an outdated immigration system. Immigration systems should facilitate legal status for in demand workers that a local labor market can't provide. Immigration reform is the solution to keeping up with changing labor market requirements, not illegal status and breaking the law. I do believe the USA has a temporary foreign worker program as well, and letting crops go to waste seems like an employer related deficiency. But, getting off topic here...



A basic internet search or news outlet would inform you that employer related deficiency is not the problem at all. It's Americans who don't want to do the work. There is no shortage of over entitled American's who prefer an government check over manual labor. These are facts, not opinions.


----------



## mickisue1

Guategringo said:


> mickisue1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IME in the US, the people who come here from all parts of Latin America are willing to take any job they can, to start. A high school friend, who came over as a child in the first wave of immigrants from Cuba, had two very well educated parents. Her mom was lucky enough to be hired as the Spanish teacher at our Catholic high school. Her dad? He worked for decades as a janitor. Because they wanted to live in the US.
> 
> Red tape aside, MOST people who work illegally don't do so as a thumb of the nose against society, but as a way to survive in a place they really want to work.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mickisue I think using your Cuban friend as an example in this thread is off base. First of all all Cubans back then were legal as soon as they were processed, today if they are caught on dry land they stay, in the water they are returned to Cuba. However, the Cubans have had such an easily life as immigrants compared to many other people from Latin America. The Hondurans and Salvadorans who were allowed in via TPS or temporarily asylum due to natural disasters, civil wars and gangs have had it much tougher. Cubans have had their hands held and walked along. South Florida and for that matter much of Florida is run by Cubana today. Ever been to Hialeah, Florida or calle 8 in Miami? Well, it is like being in downtown Habana. Domino tables in the parks, salsa bands playing, cafe cuban brewing... It is nothing like the millions of migrant workers picking tomatoes in the fields of California and sending the money home to support their families because they were not allowed to legally enter the country like Cubans were and still are today.
> 
> As far as the OP wanting to work illegally, that is his choice. He knows the consequences if he is caught. Maybe the shame should be put on the employer that hires him for not hiring a Mexican or maybe the emploer knows in his heart that the illegal employee will produce better.
> 
> 
> 
> GG, Yes, Cubans back then were instantly legal. But there was no such thing as a Cuban community in MN, my friend's family was by far in the minority, and her parents' degrees were not recognized as qualifying them. Her mom was able to teach at our high school because, at least back then, Catholic schools did not require a teaching certificate. Tania's mom had, in fact, been a teacher in Cuba, so they took the chance and it certainly paid off. She was a wonderful teacher.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlanMexicali

ess1734 said:


> A basic internet search or news outlet would inform you that employer related deficiency is not the problem at all. It's Americans who don't want to do the work. There is no shortage of over entitled American's who prefer an government check over manual labor. These are facts, not opinions.


This brings to mind the illegal antics happening in Arizona for many years that police were asking anyone they wanted for their immigration documents and handing those without over to the border Patrol. They passed a state law finally that made this legal to do, even though it is discrimination and against federal law to do.

This was a common topic to discuss in San Diego. Almost all Californians were disgusted with Arizona. They were concerned if this started happening there that it could happen in California and hurt the rural and agricultural businesses and Arizona, not having a drop in the bucket in agricultural business compared, were simply trouble makers and prejudice. Remember Romney had a huge lead in Arizona. Alan

P.S. GARYJ65 need not respond, please. :fingerscrossed:


----------

